

Twitter Stocks Fall with Low Sales Numbers - baldfat
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/30/technology/twitter-troubles-lie-in-marketers-reluctance-to-buy-new-kind-of-ad.html

======
baldfat
I use twitter almost like selective IRC. I go in to see if the news
announcement happened and I use Twitter to complain to a company.

That's it. I am on Twitter for less than 2 minutes at a time and mostly
searching or complaining.

For communication I use IRC or Google +, or Reddit and enjoy my time much
more.

